# Omnes vulnerant, ultima necat



## Moritzchen

I would appreciate if someone can help me with my extremely poor Latin. In the famous proverb found in sundials and talking about the hours: 
They all wound, the last one kills.
Omnes vulnerant, ultima necat?
Or is it Omnia vulnerant?


----------



## diamanti

Omnes *horae *(_hora-ae, _gr. "_ώρα_", f._) _vulnerant, ultima *hora *necat.
: subscriptions written on old clocks.
Watch also: Konstantinos Kavafis, _Τα Αποκηρυγμένα: ...και συμπεραίνω ότι/ *Πληγώνει πάσα ώρα μου, φονεύει η εσχάτη.*_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Latine:
…et concludo ut / omnis hora mea uulnerat, necat illa ultima.


----------



## Moritzchen

XiaoRoel said:


> Latine:
> …et concludo ut / omnis hora mea uulnerat, necat illa ultima.


 Pero "omnis hora" es singular. 
Estoy buscando_ todas hieren..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estaba traduciendo al latín los versos de Kavafis. De todas maneras es frecuente en literatura la sinécdoque singular por plural (y viceversa), sobre todo en presencia de adjetivos como multus, omnis, totus o adverbios como ualde, etc. Toda hora mía es igual a todas mis horas en este nivel literario.


----------



## Moritzchen

Kavafis falleció en 1933. Él es el autor de la frase?
Yo pensaba que era anterior, de la Roma clásica.
 Por favor disculpa la ignorancia.


----------

